# Center caps for aftermarket wheels? OEM won't fit :(



## bdonkersgoed (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I recently got an '01 330i that came with aftermarket 17" rims that looks like the E46 M3 style. It had generic caps (no logo), but since they are the same diameter as BMW caps (68mm), and the guy at the parts desk said that they should work.

I went home and tried and tried and TRIED, but there was no way that I could get the OEM center cap to fit on  The tab pattern on the back looks identical to the aftermarket cap, expect that it has twice as many tabs. The OEM cap has extra tabs so that it can affix the metal BMW emblem to the cap. It's too bad, because I really like the look of the OEM center cap. :tsk:

The generic caps that are on the car are pretty much shot; they have broken tabs, and someone tried to actually glue them into place :S It really looks awful, and I need to get some new caps fast.

Can anyone suggest some 68mm caps that will fit aftermarket rims?

Thanks!
Bryan


----------



## bdonkersgoed (Jul 13, 2007)

Surely someone can help me out? I am at a loss . . . :dunno:

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## samwoo2go (Nov 19, 2006)

couldn't you just break off the extra tabs on the OEM caps? :dunno:


----------



## bdonkersgoed (Jul 13, 2007)

I thought of that, but if I broke off the tabs that are causing the problem, then nothing would be left to hold the two-piece centercap together :-(


----------

